# Flyertalk



## Kenneth (Jul 5, 2013)

I read on here about Flyertalk. I am unable to find anything on that site about Amtrak. Can somebody give me an idea where to look please.

Thanks, Kenneth


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 5, 2013)

This is a direct link to the Amtrak section of the FlyerTalk forums.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 5, 2013)

Also, you can just click on the Amtrak Guest Rewards forum at FlyerTalk (FT). I haven't logged on in a year or 2, but IIRC it's under "other programs".


----------

